# Der Aufstieg Isengards und der Fall Isengards am 27.09.2011



## soefsn (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss mir leider meinen Frust von der Seele schreiben was Turbine mit der Aufstieg Isengard abgeliefert hat. Ich als alter Herr der Ringe Online Fan der ersten Stunde bin wirklich erschrocken was Turbine uns da als Erweiterung verkaufen möchte! Wenn ich das Add-on so sehe und Spiele, stellt sich in mir die Frage in wie weit Turbine überhaupt noch Lust auf der Herr der Ringe Online hat?

 Die Quest in der Aufstieg Isengard sind einfach nur langweilig und wirken wie hin geklatscht. Ich habe bisher null Abwechslung bei den Quest erlebt. Wirklich jede Quest besteht nur aus töte 10 hiervon, bring mir 12 davon und Rede mal mit den, der da und da steht. Wenn ich das ganze mit Moria oder Düsterwald vergleiche, dann ist das schon erschreckend was Turbine da abgeliefert hat. Das sind mindestens zehn Schritte rückwärts!

 Die Gebiete sind zwar schön Inszeniert, kommen einen aber wie schon ein paar mal gesehen vor. Die Pforte von Rohan oder aber allgemein Dunland bietet viel mehr und man hätte daraus richtig was machen können. Völlig unabhängig davon finde ich die Umsetzung Dunlands als völlig falsch inszeniert und nicht richtig umgesetzt. Wenn man früher wie in Lothlorien noch die Arbeit der Entwickler in den einzelnen Gebieten gesehen hat, so kommt es einen jetzt so vor als wenn man einfach alte Gebiete kopiert hat, und ein paar Berge und Bäume verschoben hat und gesagt hat das ist jetzt Dunland. Sorry Turbine, auch wenn die Gebiete gut umgesetzt sind, so hätte ich mir doch eher die alte liebe in diesen gewünscht. 

 Dann wurde mir zugetragen aus meiner Sippe, ich selber bin noch nicht 75, das es so gut wie keinen Content gibt mit 75. Bis auf den neuen 24 Mann Schlachtzug ist da nix. Wenn das stimmen sollte, so frage ich mich wirklich was Turbine die ganze Zeit gemacht hat zwischen Enedwaith und der Erweiterung? Es vergehen wirklich Monate bis Turbine mal was Neues bringt, und dann schaffen Sie es nicht eine Erweiterung mit vernünftigen Endcontent zu liefern? Wenn ich das mit Firmen wie Trion vergleiche die mit jeden Patch mehr bringen als Turbine mit Ihrer Erweiterung dann ist das traurig!

 Neue Fertigkeiten scheinen bei Turbine ja nicht gerade auf großes Interesse zu stoßen? Eigentlich ist es üblich das mit jeder Erweiterung einen auch ein paar neue Fertigkeiten spendiert werden. Also von Charakterentwicklung wie in der Werbetafel zum Spiel beschrieben können ja nicht die Fähigkeiten mit gemeint sein. Wobei man hier erwähnen muss das Turbine auch schon mit der Düsterwald Erweiterung wenig in diesen Bereich investiert hatte. 

 In Isengard spricht man von mal zu mal Englisch. Die Lokalisierung des Spiels ist leider auch schief gegangen für meinen Geschmack. Bei Codemaster hatten wir dieses Problem ja leider auch des Öfteren schon mal gehabt, aber so extrem wie mit Isengard war es noch nie. Die ganze Palette reicht über lokalisierungsfehlern bis hin zu gar nicht lokalisierten Texten. Es gibt natürlich auch vernünftig lokalisierte Texte, aber es passiert leider viel zu oft das die Lokalisierung nicht passt.

 Für mein persönlichen Geschmack ist das alles erheblich zu wenig und hat meine Befürchtungen nach der Free 2 Play Umstellung, so wie der Übernahme durch WB Games bestätigt. Wenn das der Preis für die Free2Play Umstellung ist, dann doch lieber wieder Pay2Play und weniger Spieler, dafür dann aber das alte Turbine mit der liebe zum Spiel! Ich selber habe mich auf den Start des Ringkrieges riesig gefreut und konnte der Aufstieg Isengards kaum erwarten. Bekommen habe ich am Ende aber nicht der Aufstieg Isengards sondern eher der Aufstieg der Geldgeilheit bei Turbine. Ich hoffe wirklich das Turbine ein Einsehen hat und zu alten Tugenden zurückkehrt. Wenn Sie keine Lust mehr auf HDRO haben dann sollten Sie ein Einsehen haben und es einen Entwickler überlassen der das Spiel mit der Liebe wie es angefangen hat auch zu Ende führt.

 Das ganze stellt nur meine persönliche Meinung dar und muss nicht mit anderen Meinungen übereinstimmen. Wobei es mich wundern würde wenn ein alter Herr der Ringe Online Fan das groß anders sieht.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Oktober 2011)

Meine Meinung, zusammengefasst, ist folgende: Isengard ist für einen contentpatch sehr schön.
Aber es ist keine Erweiterung.
Ich persönlich bin darüber aber nicht wütend oder so, immerhin habe ich das ganze für praktisch lau bekommen.


Es stimmt. Es gibt keine neuen Quest-typen. Netterweise muss man oft nur sachen aufsammeln anstatt zu töten (auch wenn jede aktion, egal welche, ein 2-sekunden-balken ist), und im Dunland sind die Quests schön geordnet. Ich konnte sehr angenehm durchgehen und hatte nicht die ganze zeit die sorge, irgendwo eine quest zu übersehen oder falsch zu laufen.

Es gibt auch nur einen neuen Raid in Größe des Watchers, und die allermeisten Spieler haben ihn noch nicht einmal gesehen, weil er eine Menge vorbereitung braucht.

Aber - und an dieser Stelle punktet Isengard für mich noch mehr als bei den gut geordneten Quests - sie haben endlich Scharmützel sinnvoll gemacht.  Die beste Beschäftigung auf level 75 lautet: 11 Spieler herkarren und Scharmützel machen. Es gibt Münzen für das neue Set, bessere Celebrimbor-Zeichen für 2ZA-legendäre und ausserdem - und das finde ich ist das beste - jedes mal droppen 2 Hellblaue items.

Ich habe vor Isengard noch nie ernsthaft einen 12er-schlachtzug gesehen. Sie zählten als vermutlich das sinnloseste und overtunedste, was das spiel zu bieten hat. Es gab auch keinen anlass, sie zu machen. Da sie jetzt sowohl für frische 75er (man kann soger 73er mitnehmen, wenn sie nur heilen oder debuffen müssen) fast alle machbar sind und sich sogar lohnen, ist es für mich so ähnlich als ob sie mit dieser erweiterung ca. 25 neue 20min-dungeons eingeführt hätten.


Es gibt absolut keine neuen features, und das ist für mich ein ziemlicher schock. Keine erweiterung, 	egal für welches online- oder offline-spiel das ich kenne, hat es jemals gewagt, *absolut gar nichts* zu updaten und nur neuen content reinzutun. Aber insgesamt finde ich kann man es auch einfach mal enjoyen oder nicht, anstatt sich immer sorgen um das spiel zu machen, als ob es  ein Staat wäre.


----------



## Ellrock (15. Oktober 2011)

Von dem Addon bin ich auch nicht begeistert. Überhaupt nicht . Neues oder Innovationen sucht man vergebens. Aber seien wir fair. Tubine hat schon oft in der Vergangenheit in den Patchen Sachen gebracht - die hätten andere wiederum sich bezahlen lassen. Ich hoffe - dass bleibt so oder genauer es kommt wieder. Das was sie hier geliefert haben - kann nicht die Arbeit seit der Ankündigung des Addons im letzten jAHR gewesen sein. Ich gehe davon aus - dass sie alles rausgestrichen haben - was nicht fertig geworden ist. Hoffen wir - dass da auch gute neue Sachen bei sind und sie noch kommen werden . Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt. Was ich wirklich nicht möcht ist - dass Addons und Patch nur ncoh aus langweiligen Nachschieben von Standard-Content . Instanzen, Scharmützel und Quests besteht. Da gibt sich ja sogar der Marktführer mehr Mühe mit seinen Patchen und Addons .


----------



## Vetaro (15. Oktober 2011)

Es sind auch grade die kleinen sachen, die man sofort vergisst. Ich erinnere mich, dass WoW z.B. mit einer erweiterung eingeführt hat, dass lebensbalken den tatsächlichen schaden anzeigen und nicht "gegner-HP wie sie vor 4 sekunden waren", und dass gleichzeitig alle klassen anfingen, ihr Mana flüssig zu regenerieren statt in sprüngen (was vor allem schurken sehr half).

Es sind auch so kleine sachen, die das eine spiel  immer wieder ein paar schritte vor die Silkroads, Rifts und HdROs geschoben hat. Das sind die sachen, wegen derer mir HdRO mit jedem jahr antiquierter erscheint, verglichen mit dem bald 8 jahre alten kollegen.


----------



## Rhadeon (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich gebe Dir bei allem recht. Nur bei einem nicht. Es werden im Dezember noch 3er und 6er Instanzen nachgereicht. Wurde aber auch schon bekannt gegeben.


----------



## rebelknight (17. Oktober 2011)

ich bin auch entäuscht.

gefühlte 80% der quests besteht aus "töte dunländer"

also ich habe es nach den questreihen gerade mal auf stufe 73 geschafft. da gibt es jetzt schon fast nur einfallslose quests und dann nichtmal genug!?
von der lokalisierung will ich gar nicht sprechen, bin einfach von isengart entäuscht.

hab mich gefreut den turm zusehen, immmer wenn ich daran denk hab ich so die musik und das hämmern aus dem film im ohr.
was passiert? ich steh plötzlich mittendrin, darf mich frei bewegen und frag mich ob die 3 orks die furchteinflösende isengart-armee ist.
aber das schlimmste: ich hör vogelgezwitscher. atmosphäre ade!!!

man hätte so viel mehr daraus machen können.


----------



## Vetaro (17. Oktober 2011)

Ach, lasst uns nicht über die epische questreihe ab kapitel 13 reden. 

Okay, ich tu's doch. *Spoilers* incoming!

Wisst ihr was die abgezogen haben? Die haben einen Fable 2 gemacht. Ihr wisst schon, wo man zwischendurch einfach so in den turm des feindes  gebracht wird, als sklave/arbeitskraft, und von typen die einfach böse sind gezwungen wird, drecksarbeit zu machen oder einfach böse zu sein. Man ist da irgendwie 3 Jahre oder so. Und am ende findet man einen wichtigen typen, der mit einen plan ausheckt, der aus ablenkung und dann rausracen besteht.

Und dann kommt man wieder nach draußen und _NIEMAND ERWÄHNT JEMALS WIEDER WAS EINEM DA PASSIERT IST._
_
_
_
_
Also mal davon abgesehen, dass das ganze so sehr kopiert ist wie es nur möglich ist - ich hatte erwartet, es gäbe vielleicht einen dungeon, bei dem man durch eine geheime höhle in den unterbau kommt und sich geheim durchbegeben muss. Ein paar kämpfe sind nötig, aber nur so dass keiner einen bemerkt (ungesehen, feind darf nicht schreien oder so). Wieso die einen Hobbit für ihre arbeit aufnehmen sollten versteh ich auch nicht.

Aber dann vermurksen sie die epische quest auch noch so heftig - ich mein bedenkt mal, wie billig diese flucht  am ende gestaltet ist. "Okay, wir fliehen!" [Ladebildschirm] "Wir sind draußen - ich gehe kurz vor!" Quest abgeben [Ladebildschirm] Man ist draußen.

Wäre es zu viel verlangt gewesen, wenigstens DEN FUSSWEG ZUM AUSGANG DEM SPIELER ZU ÜBERLASSEN?

Oh, und dann der Antiklimax am ende.
Waldläufer: "Okay, wir gehen jetzt in diesen Solo-Dungeon, diesen dunländern zeigen wir's." 
Boss: No. Go away.
Waldläufer: "Oh. k."
HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH SIE HABEN GEWONNEN.

Und dann verbringt man die nächsten vier level damit, dass einfach kein epos mehr existiert? Ich mein man merkt ja, dass das team dass das dunland designt hat dann plötzlich ganz schnell weg musste als der Gap of Rohan drankam. Aber dass der Epos da einfach so abbricht,  am kackigsten verfügbaren stück, das finde ich verdient schonmal n paar worte in Allcaps.


----------



## Thelesea (17. Oktober 2011)

ich kann mir kein urteil bilden obwohl ich ~23€ bezahlt habe weil moria im dunkeln ne stolperfalle ist -.-


----------



## rebelknight (18. Oktober 2011)

hehe, bin sicher so könnten wir textelang weiter schimpfen @ vetaro

ende vom epos, naja, endlich hat mal ein eine gruppe von gegnern wirklich bedrohlich ausgesehen. voller vorfreude mich in eine aussichtslose schlacht zu stürzen mach ich noch ein bischen fingergymnastik und dann.....


aber fand das nicht mal so schlimm wie die ganze questreihe endet. ich mein, du stehst mitten in insengart und die quests hören einfach auf. aah nee, du hast ja ein paar prima wiederholbare töten-quests. und das in meinem fall noch mit 73, weil ich mir eisenloch nicht ungefixt antun wollte.
dagegen war düsterwald wirklich weltklasse.

isengart hat meine hoffnung begraben irgendwann mal eine coole schlacht um helms klamm zu machen oder so


----------



## Norei (18. Oktober 2011)

Isengart ist halt einfach nicht zu Ende entwickelt worden. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass im Dezember ein ziemlich großer Patch kommen wird, der neben dem Raid und den Dungeons vielleicht sogar noch ein paar Features mehr enthält. Ein Gruppensuchetool hätte ich z.B. gerne mal.


----------



## rebelknight (18. Oktober 2011)

ja, es gibt bei isengart schon keine grupenquests mehr beim normalen leveln. jetzt bauen wir noch einen dungeonbrowser ein und die metamorphose zum 0815 raid-mmo ist abgeschlossen


----------



## Vaisser (18. Oktober 2011)

Na immerhin funzt der allgegenwärtige Onlineshop tadellos - wenigstens hier waren echte Profis am Werk, vielleicht sollten die mal mit den Design/Programmierern rotieren.


----------



## simoni (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich stimme dem TE 100% zu. 

Quests? - so ziemlich das langweiligste was ich jemals gesehen habe..
Gebiete? - recycling ftw
Spaß beim Leveln? - Fehlanzeige
Endcontent? -sogar mit dem mageren Inhalt von früher verglichen: ein witz

Das ganze wirkt als ob die Entwickler jegliche Liebe zum Spiel verloren hätten. Für mich ist HdRO mit diesem Addon leider gestorben. Und ich frage mich auch wie Turbine sich gegen Star Wars, GW 2, kommendes WoW-Addon, Diablo 3, etc halten will...
Ich habe wirklich nichts gegen Veränderungen/Entwicklung in Spielen, aber dann müssen sie auch sinnvoll sein (siehe Vetaros Beispiel)


----------



## Vetaro (18. Oktober 2011)

Also, Dungeonbrowser ist srsly das letzte was HdRO braucht (und da nicht angekündigt wird er auch jetzt nicht kommen).  Ich weiß nicht ob du schonmal 'nen Raid oder ne gruppe gefüllt hast, aber für mich als wächterin geht das so:

Hi, möchte wer mit nach _____ ?  - Acht antworten in einer Minute.

Und dann entscheidet man halt viele dungeons auch nach "hier brauchen wir definitiv nen hauptmann" etc. - das  macht mit nem browser keinen sinn.


----------



## Hydarnes (18. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn ich jetzt mal so richtig gegen den Strom der aktuellen Beantworter des TE schwimme - hier mal mein Feedback zu ROI:

Ich habe meine Urlaubszeit nach Erscheinen von ROI genutzt und sehr schnell einen Twink auf Level 75 gespielt. Grund war, dass ich es absolut nicht mag, mit der Spielermasse mich um Questmobs zu streiten oder in völlig übervölkerten Gebieten herumzu"laggen".
Daher ist mein Twinkschurke vorgeprescht und hatte ungestört und ohne Layer nach 2,5 Tagen alle Quests gelöst und Level 75 erreicht. 

Mit meinem Main mache ich das genau umgekehrt. Hier werde ich bewusst hinter der Spielermasse questen und mir sehr viel Zeit nehmen, ehe der Hauptmann dann 75 wird.

Darauf basierend hier meine persönlichen Plus- und Minuspunkte

Pluspunkte
+ Neue Skins bekannter Mobs (Halborks) sowie die neuer Mobs: Die Skins der Gegner wie auch der NPCs sind sehr abwechslungsreich gestaltet. Die Figuren wirken realistischer und passen zu dem jeweiligen Gebiet. Bestes Beispiel sind die Halborks. Ich erinnere mich noch daran wie diese Halborks zu Vor-Moria-Zeiten in den Einsamen Landen aussahen. Nämlich wie identische Klone mit ihren merkwürdigen grünen Uniformen. Heute sind sie schmutziger, düsterer und sehen nicht mehr gleich aus (unterschiedliche Helme, Waffen, Kleidung).

+ Neue Kleidung, Helme, Umhänge
Man kann sich nun über die gecrafteten schweren Rohirrim-Gilden-Rüstungen wie ein Rohirrimkrieger aus dem zweiten Kinoteil einkleiden. Insbesondere der Helm ist sehr schön. Aber auch die ganzen Items, die man über die Quests bekommt sind von der Optik sehr gut und stimmig. 

+ Gelände / Gebäude / Orte. Abwechslungsreich und sehr stimmig gemacht. Die Orte passen in die Regionen und wirken nicht wie unnatürliche Fremdkörper.

+ Epic-Questreihe (SPOILERWARNUNG)
Lief am Anfang etwas zäh an, aber spätestens wenn man den Orthanc erblickt, folgen mehrere kinoreife Gänsehaut-Momente. In meinen Augen eine absolute Stärke von den LOTRO-Spielmachern. Auch das Zierwerk, das man dort bekommt, sowie das Hausitem sind sehr gelungen.

+ Ettenöden-Equip
Die Ettensetrüstungen, -schmuckstücke, -Waffen sind nun mit denen des Raidcontents konkurrenzfähig. Auch die Beschaffung dieser wurde vereinfacht. Ein weiteres Plus ist der, dass der Loot aus den Ettenöden (einschließlich Tapferkeitsmedaillen und Tyrannenwappen) nicht gebunden ist und man immer noch Funkelnde Geistersteine verwenden kann.

+ Handwerk
Ich selber habe Handwerk immer nur als Mittel zur Ausrüstung meiner Chars angesehen. Fürs AH habe ich noch nie produziert. Daher kommt mir das neue weiter vereinfachte System sehr entgegen. Die über den Gildenruf herstellbaren Dinge scheinen zudem sehr gut zu sein.

+Droprate der Rissigen Rhi-Helvarch-Siegel
Diese findet man nicht so inflationär wie die Mithrilschuppen. Zudem findet man sie nun bei allen Handwerkszweigen. Also in Holz, in Gelehrtenkisten usw und nicht nur in Erzadern. 

+ Synchronisation. Im Gegensatz zu den FD-Bossen ist die Synchronisation diesmal recht gut gemacht. Saruman spricht auch nicht wie im deutschen Trailer mit russischem Akzent.

+ Beschleunigungssysteme im Shop
Mir persönlich ist das Hochleveln und der Aufbau von Ruf ein Gräuel. Daher fand ich es sehr positiv, dass man über den Shop das Leveln und den Rufaufbau beschleunigen kann. Ich hatte für den Schurken durchgehend die 20%-XP-Boni für abzugebende Quests und Mobs gekauft, was mir 1,2 Mio XP Punkte bis 75 erspart hatte.

+ F2P-Monster in den Ettenöden

+ Alternative Beschaffungsmöglichkeiten der Raiditems
4 Setrüstungen kann man über 4te Überragende Zeichen beschaffen. Diese fallen in Inis wie denen in Annuminas, GHG, Bibliothek, Schule, Halle der Nacht, Verlassene Herberge an. Wobei die eine Annu-Ini wohl verbuggt ist. Jedenfalls war es kein besonderes Problem die Teile zu beschaffen. Auch kann man für 2500 Scharmützelzeichen ein 4tes ÜZ eintauschen.

Die abgenutzten Celebrimborzeichen fallen nicht nur bei der neuen 24er Drachenini, sondern auch bei Thorog und bei 12er Scharmützeln. Ebenso andere (blaue) Items mit sehr guten Werten. Also besteht auch hier eine Alternative, um an die Sachen heranzukommen.



Minuspunkte
- TBD Die Übersetzungen sind schlecht bzw. zu lückenhaft. Alles, was nicht übersetzt wurde, trägt die Bezeichnung TBD. Im Kampflog findet man StringTable-Fehlermeldungen. Auch sind einige Mobs falsch übersetzt worden (ich erinnere mich an irgendeine Quest, wo man Warge und Warg-Leittiere töten musste. Alle Warge, also auch die Warg-Leittiere, trugen die bezeichnung „Warg") Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, kann das Problem lösen, indem er auf den englischsprachigen Client umstellt. Dann sind alle Bezeichnungen vorhanden, ebenso das Kampflog.

- Zu wenig Quests für 75
Ich selber lasse alle Quests mit der 20% Beschleunigungsrolle aus dem Shop laufen. Daher wurde mein Char problemlos Level 75. Aber ich habe von einigen Freunden gehört, dass sie bei ca. 400.000 vor Level 75 keine Quests mehr haben und die Differenz über tägliche Quests und Scharmützel überbrücken mussten. Das sollte nicht sein.

- Solo- und Duo-Quests
Ich habe zwar mit meinem Schurken-Speedrun alles solo erledigt, ziehe aber mit meinem Main das Questen in großen Gruppen vor. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass es viele Quests gibt, die man nur Solo oder maximal als Duo betreten kann. Da wäre eine Option, diese auch in 3er oder 6er Gruppen zu machen schöner.

- fehlende Rufpferde
Es wäre schön, wenn es für Verwandte der Dunländer und der Rohirrim ein entsprechendes Rufpferd geben würde.

- Große Rolle des Durchforstens
Kostet im Item-Shop nur 195 Punkte und im Spiel 6500 Scherben. Hier wäre es nett, wenn man diese auch per Scharmützel bekommen könnte.

- Spielerflut
Überall wo die „Spielermasse" durchzieht, laggt es extrem und es bauen sich viele Layer auf, um zu verhindern, dass 100 Spieler in 1 Region dieselben Quest-Mobs jagen. Allerdings führt das dazu, dass zB Galtrev etwas instabil ist. Ich habe von Freunden gehört, dass sie beim Port nach Galtrev bzw. beim Einloggen dort einen client.exe-Fehler erhalten. Auch die Layer führen zu Ärger, da man wohl sogar beim Abbau einer Erzader plötzlich einen Layerwechsel erfährt und die Ader dann weg ist.

- client.exe-Fehler
Mir selber zum Glück nicht passiert, aber einige Sippenmitglieder und Freund melden häufige LOTRO-Client-Fehler. Es könnte an Problemen mit Plugins liegen.


Fazit: Die höchst mangelhafte Übersetzung ins Deutsche ist eigentlich das einzig Störende an dieser für mich sehr guten Erweiterung. Wobei ich dies durch das Umschalten auf den englischen Client gelöst habe.

Zahlreiche andere Probleme sind der aktuellen Spielerflut zu verdanken, so dass ich das für mich so gelöst habe, dass ich meine Chars vor oder hinter, aber nie inmitten des Spielertrosses bewege.

Insbesondere die Erlebnisse in Isengard sowie die neuen Outfitmöglichkeiten gefallen mir sehr gut.

PS: Es ist auch eine nette Idee, das man nun die T1-Zeichen einfach gegen T2-Rüstungen eintauschen kann, so dass man nun sehr schnell an ein komplettes FD-Set herankommen und dieses als Zierwerk nutzen kann. 


PPS: ROI hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich angesichts des erscheinenden kostenlosen Updates Ende des Jahres meine Vorbestellung von Star Wars TOR bei Amazon storniert habe.


----------



## rebelknight (19. Oktober 2011)

Hydarnes schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt mal so richtig gegen den Strom der aktuellen Beantworter des TE schwimme - hier mal mein Feedback zu ROI:



Das problem ist, dass die meisten deiner pluspnkte nix mit dem gameplay gemein hatten.

-skins hatte man vor isengart teilweise schon geändert, dazu braucht man kein addon.

-neue kleidung, also mich tröstet es nicht

-gelände?den wald fand ich ganz schön, aber wälder haben wir auch schon gesehen.

-kinoreife momente? meinst du die paar sekunden bei denen man saruman und gandalf sieht? das war wirklich ein highlight. aber wenn sie doch so viel geld mit ihrem shop verdienen, hätten sie dem sprecher auch noch geld für 2 sätze mehr bezahlen können und die szene vertonen können.

ok, den rest zähl ich jetzt nicht auf, das sind alles sachen wofür man kein addon bringen muss.



ich vergleichs jetzt mal mit düsterwald.

- düsterwald hatte einen tollen einstieg mit der zurückeroberung 

- die eposquests waren gut gemacht und hatten ein tolles ende

- man konnte durch die verschiedenen scharmützel in allen möglichen gruppengrößen spielen.

- überhaupt scharmützel

- es gab gruppenquests, oder zumindest mal stärkere gegner die man nicht allein schaffen konnte.

- 3 3er inis, 1 6er und ein12er raid

- atmosphäre. der blick von thangulhad auf dol guldur hat 100 mal mehr atmosphäre als ganz isengart.


für isengard hab ich eine steigerung erwartet. es ist immerhin isengart. 

ich erinnere mich, sogar noch zu codemasters zeiten, an den satz im forum: wenn sie das geld vom (abzock)shop in die entwicklung stecken ist doch alles prima.

jetzt kann ich sagen: haha!


----------



## simoni (19. Oktober 2011)

Mich persönlich stört ja nicht mal unbedingt der fehlende Endcontent, is man ja eh schon gewohnt von HdRO. 
Viel mehr ist jegliche Herr der Ringe Atmosphäre bei mir verloren gegangen. War es früher noch teilweise Gänsehautgefühl das erste mal Bruchtal zu bereisen oder dem Balrog zu begegnen, so schaffens die Entwickler mittlerweile nicht mehr so wirklich einen in die Isengard/Ringkrieg Atmosphäre hineinzuziehen. 
Sehr schade wie ich finde, war es doch eigentlich immer der große Pluspunkt gegenüber anderen MMOs.


----------



## gerysport (19. Oktober 2011)

Um es Kurz zu machen HDRO geht langsam aber sicher dem Ende zu seit Free to Play gehts nur noch abwärts.Moria war noch eine Erweiterung die echt klasse war,alles danach ist immer mehr nur
schneller aufguss.

Wenn Guild Wars 2 und Star Wars kommt wird HDRO sicher die hälfte der Spieler verlieren.Ich spiel es seit weit über 4 Jahren ,und finde es schade das Thema Herr der Ringe so vermasselt wird,mit Isengart ist es mir entgültig
die Freude an dem Spiel vergangen.Da ich Livetime hab werd ich nur noch das Buch machen und dann bei Serverende reinschauen.


----------



## Valinar (20. Oktober 2011)

simoni schrieb:


> Mich persönlich stört ja nicht mal unbedingt der fehlende Endcontent, is man ja eh schon gewohnt von HdRO.
> Viel mehr ist jegliche Herr der Ringe Atmosphäre bei mir verloren gegangen. War es früher noch teilweise Gänsehautgefühl das erste mal Bruchtal zu bereisen oder dem Balrog zu begegnen, so schaffens die Entwickler mittlerweile nicht mehr so wirklich einen in die Isengard/Ringkrieg Atmosphäre hineinzuziehen.
> Sehr schade wie ich finde, war es doch eigentlich immer der große Pluspunkt gegenüber anderen MMOs.



Ja und durch das verlieren gehen dieser Herr der Ringe Atmosphäre ist es nurnoch ein MMORPG unter vielen.
Und durch die seit 2007 ausgebliebenen wirklichen veränderung (besonders was Questgestaltung und Charackter/NPC-Bindung angeht) gehört es nichtmal mehr zu der Spitze.
Früher konnte man noch sagen das HdRO ein Top PvE spiel ist(dazu musste man nichtmal ein Fanboy sein) aber mittlerweile wirkt vieles nurnoch altbacken.

Auch in den Off Foren wird sehr lebhaft über das Addon und das ausbleiben von echten neuerungen diskutiert aber ich glaube mittlerweile kaum das sowas noch Oben gehör findet.
Interessant ist auch das nicht wenige ROI für schlechter als den Düsterwald halten...bedenkt man das auch schon dieses "Addon" ein witz war...besonders für das Geld.


----------



## rebelknight (20. Oktober 2011)

Valinar schrieb:


> Auch in den Off Foren wird sehr lebhaft über das Addon und das ausbleiben von echten neuerungen diskutiert aber ich glaube mittlerweile kaum das sowas noch Oben gehör findet.
> Interessant ist auch das nicht wenige ROI für schlechter als den Düsterwald halten...bedenkt man das auch schon dieses "Addon" ein witz war...besonders für das Geld.




sicher, im vergleich zu moria und alles was davor war, war düsterwald natürlich eher mager.


aber ich hab auch nicht so viel erwartet von düsterwald. ich hab es als kleines addon gesehen zwischen einem großen, wie eben isengart es hätte werden sollen.

dann kam der shop, mit dem rausschmiss von codemasters hat man sicher auch geld gespart, und dann hab ich ich was episches erwartet. turbine hat schon so viel sachen gut gemacht, aber das, das ist auch schlechter als düsterwald.

meiner meinung nach in allen belangen. es ist nichtmal größer, auch wenn es 3 gebiete sind.


----------



## (EdW) Luciyus (21. Oktober 2011)

Also erstmal, ich habe Isengart nicht gespielt, werde dies auch nicht mehr tun. Möchte jedoch mal was zu Düsterwald sagen.

Mit dem Düsterwald Addon (was ich persönlich schon nicht gut fand) wurde wenigstens ein neues Spielelement hinzugefügt (Scharmützel). Nicht jedermanns Sache, aber trotzdem ein neues Element.

Mit Isengart kam nichts neues dazu. Es klingt für mich (und scheinbar sind die Meinungen der aktiven Spieler genauso) eher nach einem etwas größeren Content Update. Bedenkt man, dass man sowas früher in maximal 2 Updates erhalten hat, kann man einfach nur enttäuscht sein.


----------



## Hydarnes (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich bestreite nicht, dass die deutsche Fassung von ROI zunächst einige Bugs hatte. Als Stichworte sind TBD und das Eisenloch zu erwähnen.

Aber diese wurden mittlerweile gepatcht. Im Eisenloch fällt man nun nicht mehr durch den Boden durch. Und bei meinem Hüter, der inzwischen Level 72 erreicht hat, und mit dem ich die Quests bis dahin neu gemacht habe, bin ich keinen TBD´s mehr begegnet. Der Wargreiterboss bei Galtrev hat nun seine korrekte deutsche Bezeichnung und auch die fehlenden Questbeschreibungen sind nun vorhanden. Also wurde dort seitens Turbine an der deutschen Übersetzung rumgeschraubt.

Das Problem mit Galtrev oder das mit den Spielabstürzen hatte ich selber nie. Es gab lediglich einen einzigen Vorfall, wo ich per Stundenport nach Galtrev porten wollte und dies mit einer Fehlermeldung abgebrochen wurde. Da ich im 1h-Cooldown war, bin ich eben hingeritten. Es ruckelt höchstens etwas in Galtrev, aber Abstürze hatte ich da nie.

Betr. des Hinweises, dass die Skins schon vor ROI verändert worden seien. Das stimmt nicht so ganz. Beispiel Halborks: Die Halborks, die zu SoA-Zeiten wie identische Klone aussahen, wurden zwar vor ROI einmal im Aussehen verändert. Aber mit ROI fand eine weitere und erheblich bessere Modifikation der Trashmobs statt. Diese gleichen nun keinem ihrer Kameraden. Sie tragen unterschiedliche Kleidung, Helme, Frisuren, Waffen und Schilde. Und dies steigert den optischen Effekt und den Realismus in meinen Augen erheblich. Für mich ein sehr wichtiger Punkt im Spiel (So war dies zB für mich der Hauptgrund, warum ich mit RIFT aufgehört hatte, weil dort alles sehr gekünstelt, unecht und schablonenhaft wirkte).

Ebenso hat es eine Änderung im Zierwerk und in den Waffen gegeben. Ich mag übertreiben aussehende Comic-/Manga-Waffen in keinster Weise. Schwerter von der Länge eines Eisenbahngleises oder Rüstungen, die völlig übertrieben designt sind, wirken auf mich abschreckend und stimmungstötend.

Und gerade hier hat es bei LOTRO auch eine positive Entwicklung gegeben. Die ganzen Kleidungsstücke, die man nun durch die Quests bekommen kann, wirken realistisch.

Auch die Waffen sind schlichter und realistischer gehalten. Dinge, die mir eben wichtig sind.

Hier ein Beispiel eines Outfits, welches man sich rein durch Questbelohnungen als Zierwerk anlegen kann:

http://lotrostylist.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/lotro-outfit-88d.jpg?w=566&h=566

DAS nenne ich sehr gelungen.

Auch fand ich Isengart keineswegs langweilig. Die Gebiete sind abwechslungsreich und nicht übertrieben comicartig oder unnatürlich dargestellt. Alle Orte, egal ob die Siedlungen der Dunländer oder die Heerlager der Rohirrim wirken in ihren Regionen gut integriert und nicht wie Fremdkörper in der Landschaft. Und es gab auch mehrere „Aha"- bzw. Gänsehautmomente. Wenn man zB im Sumpf durch die Höhle geht und das Tal erblickt oder Isengart.

Die Änderungen im Handwerk gefallen mir gut, da ich Handwerk nur als Mittel zum Zweck (d.h. zum Equip meiner Chars) benutze. Mit Grausen denke ich da an die Shadow-of-Angmar-Zeiten zurück, wo man sich mit den Beryllsplitterrezepten und häufigen Fails herumquälen musste. Da bin ich mehr als froh, dass diese Zeiten vorbei sind.

Schließlich darf man auch die wichtige Tatsache nicht vergessen, dass in ca. 2 Monaten ein weiteres kostenloses Update mit einem Instanzen-Cluster ansteht.

Man kann also nun in Ruhe die Chars auf 75 bringen, mit Set-Rüstungen ausstatten und auch ggf. die 2ten-ZA-Waffen/Items beschaffen.

Wenn dann das Update mit dem neuen Content folgt, kann man dann entsprechend gerüstet dieses angehen. 

Auch empfinde ich (und ich spiele LOTRO seit 2007) die Änderungen seit F2P eher als positiv. Es kommt seit dem F2P-Beginn mehr Content ins Spiel als vorher. Insbesonders, wenn man noch die Ankündigung für 2011 einbezieht:

Wir haben 3 Raids hinzubekommen: 

1. Feste Dunhoth, welches im T2 ziemlich spannend und anspruchsvoll war/ist. Auch im T1 lohnte es sich, weil die Bosskämpfe abwechslungsreich und spannend gestaltet sind und der Endkampf mit dem Finale einfach schön anzusehen sind.

2. Draigoch. Ebenfalls sehr nett gemacht und ziemlich stimmungsvoll.

3. Der Ende 2011 kommende Raid mit mehreren Bossen, ähnlich wie bei FD.

Dazu kamen/kommen drei 6er Instanzen

1. Der Tempel

2. Eis-ini in Forochel

3. Eine neue 6er Ini 2011.

Auch kamen/kommen sechs 3er Inis hinzu.


Gebietstechnisch erschienen 2011 Enedwaith, Dunland und Isengart. 


Wo bitte schön wurde denn innerhalb eines einzigen Jahres bei LOTRO so viel neuer Content ins Spiel eingebaut?

Moria hatte weniger Inis, auch wenn es vielleicht gebietstechnisch größer gewesen sein mag. Und Moria kostete bei weitem mehr als Isengart, welches man ja schon für 21 Euro erstehen konnte.

Zudem ist es Turbine gelungen, an mehreren Stellen toten Content zu beleben.

Beispiel 1: 12er Scharmützel

Dies wurde von Spielern eher selten gespielt. Nachdem nun dort entsprechender loot droppt, finden ständig 12er Scharmützel statt und die Spieler sind dabei, ihre Scharmützelbegleiter, die oft ein Nischen-Dasein fristeten, entsprechend auszustatten.

Beispiel 2: Ettenöden

Durch die Ruhm-/Verrufenheitspunkte durch Qustes und durch gutes Equip, das man in den Etten tauschen kann, sind diese Gebiete nun erheblich stärker besucht. 

Abschließend noch ein paar Bemerkungen zu "LOTRO ist auf dem absteigenden Ast" und "SWTOR als LOTRO-Killer".

LOTRO ist meiner Meinung nach nicht auf dem absteigenden Ast. Ich stelle nämlich fest, dass die Server nach wie vor stark besucht sind. Dies ist natürlich dem neuen Content zu verdanken. Aber wenn dieser wirklich so schlecht wäre, wie es einige Weltuntergangspropheten in den Foren Kund tun, dann dürfte die Spielerzahl sich nicht so beständig auf diesem hohen Niveau halten. 

Turbine, die mit dem Itemshop eine sehr gute Idee zur Fortführung von LOTRO hatten, dürften mit ROI einen sehr guten finanziellen Gewinn eingefahren haben, so dass das Spiel weiterhin gesichert sein dürfte.

Und was diese Untergangs-Meldungen aufgrund von Konkurrenzspiele angeht:

Wie schon erwähnt, spiele ich seit 2007 LOTRO. In dieser Zeit wurden zahlreiche LOTRO-Killer angekündigt. Als einige Beispiele seien nur mal Age of Conan, Warhammer, Aion, Rift usw. erwähnt.

All diese Spiele, von denen ich auch einige kurz angetestet hatte, konnten letztendlich den Erfolg von LOTRO nicht beenden. 

Ebenso wird es auch bei SWTOR sein. 

Ich erinnere mich noch, wo gut 80% meiner Sippe zu RIFT abwanderte. Da wir noch über TS kommunizierten, bekam ich natürlich mit, dass sie in den ersten Wochen von RIFT regelrecht begeistert waren. Dann jedoch ließ der RIFT-Hype schnell nach. Auch wenn viele RIFT in vielen Bereichen als gelungen bezeichneten, stellten die allermeisten spätestens nach der Enedwaith-Erweiterung von LOTRO ihre RIFT-Aktivitäten und RIFT-Zahlungen ein. Seit ROI spielt nur noch ein Einziger sowohl RIFT als auch LOTRO, während alle anderen sich endgültig von RIFT verabschiedet haben.

Ähnliches wird auch bei SWTOR passieren. Während des Hypes werden viele da reinstürmen und begeistert sein. Und viele werden wieder zu LOTRO zurückkommen. Weil trotz all der Kritik, so berechtigt und unberechtigt sie sein mag, dieses Spiel derart viel Faszinierendes zu bieten hat. Vor allem die Storyline und die Atmosphäre kann schwerlich von anderen Spielen getoppt werden.

Daher mache ich mir um die Zukunft von LOTRO keine Sorgen.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (25. Oktober 2011)

Nichtsdestotrotz hat sich LOTRO näher in Richtung Mainstream entwickelt.

Ich stimme einem Vorposter zu, daß schon Düsterwald eine Enttäuschung in Bezug zur Geschichte wie Lore sein können, so man darauf wert legt. 
Dumm find ich die Einrichtung schon in Lolothrien mit den sogenannten Questhubs und die Fortsetzung davon ab da. Es sollte einfach nicht sein, daß man an einen Ort kommt, dort 8-12 Questen in einer Serie macht und dann NIE wieder im Spiel damit zu tun hat.
Die Zweite dumme Lösung ist meienr Meinung nach die Wertlosigkeit von mittelmässiger Ausrüstung. Ich habe es gewagt mit solcher in den Düsterwald anzutreten und bin keine 3 Schritt gegen 2 Gegner gekommen. Das Gleiche dann jetzt in Enewaith. eine Rüstung, welche im Düsterwald gegen mehrere Gegner Wirkung erzielt ist dort wie ein Wechsel von mittlere auf leichte Rüstung ...

Nicht zu vergessen ist, daß ein vorher sicherer "cc" plötzlich selten wirkt.



Fehler:
hab ich ein paar noch entdeckt.
Erster Ort im Norden die Tagesquest mit der Versteckten Nahrung:
Fertig gemacht und sie wird mir sofort 2 Mal, man beachte ZWEI MAL angeboten. Und machen kann ich sie dann nicht !
Zweiter Ort das Gleiche mit der Tagesquest ... nunja, ich muß dort ja nie wieder hin ...


----------



## rebelknight (25. Oktober 2011)

die bugs und die tbd`s lass ich jetzt mal außen vor, darum gehts mir nicht. aber mir gehts auch nicht um die tollen outfits.
und das turbine coole skins erschaffen kann haben sie vor isengart schon an den zwergen gezeigt.


ich mag lotro, und ich war mir sicher dass ich dem spiel bis zum schicksalsberg folge. egal was noch für spiele kommen. für einen abstecher nach mittelerde bleibt immer zeit.
eigentlich sagt der riesen text da oben alles. da werden jetzt 100 mehr oder weniger wichtige dinge von lotro gelobt und von aha-erlebnissen in einem sumpf erzählt. 
und genau das ist das problem. das war isengart!!!!! und wir müssen uns über einen sumpf unterhalten? 
nichts von spannung, das erste mal den turm zu erblicken. keine gänsehaut atmosphäre und angst durch die gefürchteten schmieden zu laufen. nein, vogelgezwitscher!!!

Isengart ist ein Hautpteil dieser Geschichte und plätschert so dahin wie alles andere auch. wie sieht helms klamm dann aus? 3 orks stehen vor der tür und klopfen mal an?


----------



## Vetaro (25. Oktober 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz hat sich LOTRO näher in Richtung Mainstream entwickelt.



Wie sehr ich diese Formulierung  nicht-mag kann ich mir selber kaum glauben. Was soll denn an dem bitte mainstream sein? Wenn der Mainstream durch andere, populäre vertreter des genres definiert wird, würde ich mal behaupten mainstream wäre z.B. 
"Erfolge sind leicht zu haben und  das belohnungsgefühl wird praktisch in der packung mitgeliefert" oder 
"das spiel hat keinen tiefgang mehr weil alles zur leichten bedienung designt wird" oder
"Es wird sich mehr um die großen Aspekte des gameplays gekümmert als um fluff".

Ich glaube, KEINE dieser eigenschaften trifft auf Isengard zu. Und nicht, weil sie das spiel schwerer, tiefer und fluffiger gemacht haben, sondern weil einfach so ziemlich gar nichts geschehen ist.  _Bitte_ sprich nicht von "Mainstream" wenn du "schlecht" meinst.



Und dann Hydarnes



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich bestreite nicht, dass die deutsche Fassung von ROI zunächst einige Bugs hatte. Als Stichworte sind TBD und das Eisenloch zu erwähnen. [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber diese wurden mittlerweile gepatcht.[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ja, sehr schön. man kann natürlich ein argument zugeben und dann sagen dass das problem gelöst wurde.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber die haupt-probleme die Isengard für mich (und mehrere poster oben) hat lauten[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"Es gibt nur alte Dungeons für 75 und dann einen heftigen sprung zu einem superhohen raid den irgendwie 4 gruppen aufm server bisher schaffen" [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"Die Epische Handlung ist ab kapitel 13 sowohl fragwürdig als auch völlig gerushed und bricht dann einfach sinnlos ab mit dem schlechtesten ende jemals"[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"Die leute die das dunland designt haben durften offensichtlich den gap of rohan und isengard nicht anrühren, denn die beiden gebiete sind im vergleich dazu völlig verhunzt" und[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"Isengard ist keine Erweiterung. Das Wort steht vorne dran, aber es ist trotzdem ein contentpatch."[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Eine Sache die ich auch nie so richtig verstand ist, warum HdRO das mit dem endgame-content nie so richtig hinkriegt. Das haben sie ein mal geschafft, auf level 50, mit der Spalte. Die haben wir komplett durchgemacht, über Monate hinweg und bis nach Moria hinein. Und später waren die Raids entweder nicht accessible, zu frustrierend und übertuned, kamen viel zu spät oder einfach mal gar nicht.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]In Moria haben sie entschieden dass man das nicht braucht und statt dessen den Watcher reingepackt, für den man erstmal >1 Monat lang dungeons farmen musste, von denen einige so hart waren dass ich sie 1 mal und nie wieder gespielt hab. Es gab dann einen richtigen Raid, der aber die vorherigen Einschränkungen auch hat und den anscheinend auch nur entschlossene Gruppen ernsthaft zu gesicht bekommen haben.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Im Düsterwald kam dann Dol Guldur, womit ich irgendwann aufgehört habe, weil... warum eigentlich nochmal? Ach ja, wir haben 2/3 Bossen besiegt, der Leutnant war praktisch unschaffbar und die hardmodes auch ziemlich zu vergessen. Soweit ich weiß ist das mitlerweile witzcontent, ich nehme also an dass das irgendwie genervt wurde, zu zeiten als sich schon keiner mehr dafür interessierte. Der andere Raid für 65 kam ehrlich gesagt so spät dass der mich mal konnte.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Naja, und jetzt haben wir halt praktisch nur noch PuG-Content. Ich finde es ja sogar recht schön, einen scharmützel-schlachtzug aufzumachen und dann massig leute reinzunehmen   und bei der nächsten runde halt wieder aufzufüllen. Aber das ist für mich nicht das spielziel, das wäre ein zwischenstück auf dem weg dahin, eine feste gruppe zu haben mit der man zwei abende die woche fest was unternimmt und erfolge erlebt.  Auf dem Weg dahin sind scharmützel sicher ne geile idee - denn man kommt mit so vielen leuten in kontakt, dass man sicher ne geeignete gruppe finden würde.  Aber der Weg führt nirgendwo hin.[/font]


----------



## Wizkid (25. Oktober 2011)

Vorweg: Ich bin noch nicht so weit, aber ich hab sehr viel über meine Sippe mitbekommen.

Ich hatte schon Angst, das ich der Einzige bin der sich über die Dreisheit dieses Addons aufregt, aber scheinbar doch nicht.
Düsterwald war für mich schon eine Enttäuschung und wurde toleriert, weil es verhältnismäßig ok war vom Preis. Immerhin gabs da als neues Feature die Scharrmützel.

Isengard bietet nichts neues.

Normalerweise freut man sich auf ein Addon, weil beispielsweise neue Talente kommen.
Hier werden nur Alte genommen, etwas modifiziert und ein "verbessertes" vor dem Namen gestellt.

Die neuen Gebiete sehen wirklich nach Recycling aus.

Moria sprudelte gerade zu vor Features:
- Raids für 3 Spieler
- Das gigantische Moria
- Legendäre Waffen
- Neue Talente
- 2 neue Klassen

Storytechnisch bin ich auch enttäuscht von Isengard.
Der Feind müßte eigentlich ohne Ende mißtrauisch sein. Aber egal, mit welcher Rasse man ankommt, es ist halt immer das Gleiche. "Tritt ein und pack mal ein wenig mit an!"
Gerade hier hätte man ein paar abweichende Quests machen können.

Bei Moria hab ich das Strahlensystem gehasst ohne Ende. Irgendwann wurde es ja rausgenommen und als Ersatz kommt Rafinesse was letztendlich anders aber ähnlich ist.
Ich hasse solche künstlichen Zeitstrecker.

Ich versteh Turbine nicht. Entweder haben die nicht mehr genügend Budget oder glauben, daß die Lotro Spieler nicht mehr kritisch sind und alles essen was auf dem Tisch kommt.

Da könnt ich eigentlich auch wieder WoW oder Rift installieren. Dort passiert ständig was inhaltliches neues mit jeden neuen Content und nicht wie bei Lotro nur: Neues Gebiet, neues Dungeon, neues Scharmützel etc.


----------



## rebelknight (26. Oktober 2011)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Bei Moria hab ich das Strahlensystem gehasst ohne Ende. Irgendwann wurde es ja rausgenommen und als Ersatz kommt Rafinesse was letztendlich anders aber ähnlich ist.
> Ich hasse solche künstlichen Zeitstrecker.



das hab ich allen strahlengegnern immer versucht zu sagen. es kommt nix besseres nach. ist doch klar dass man für einen herausfordernden raid irgendne rüstung braucht. selbst ohne finesse, du brauchst neue setteile weil du mit der alten und mit dem was du auf dem weg sammelst nicht viel anfangen kannst.

düsterwald fand ich das eigentlich ganz ok, da hatte man wenigstens 4 neue instanzen wo man die münzen sammeln konnte. jetzt musst du 28000 scharmützel oder zum millionsten mal schule und bib machen das find ich das schlimmste an der sache


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Oktober 2011)

> "... jetzt musst du ..."




Nö


----------



## Vetaro (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich versteh auch die argumentation von wegen Finesse = Strahlen nicht.
Das  ganze *Problem* an den strahlen war, dass sie (zu beginn) auf exakt 6 Teilen waren. Jedes Rüstungsteil aus einem der Moria-Dungeons. Wenn man den Wächter im Wasser besiegen wollte, musste man alle 6 Teile tragen, d.H. jeden Dungeon einmal, aber eher viel öfter, erfolgreich in einem Schwer-Modus geschafft haben, _dessen Bedingungen vollkommen unklar und vom spiel nicht kommuniziert waren_. Zwei der Dungeons waren dann auch noch superscheiße wenn man das wirklich schaffen wollte.

Strahlen waren ein arbiträrer wert, der _keinerlei_ sinn erfüllt, ausser "du kannst jetzt in diesen raid". Anfangs konnten sie in normalen Situationen noch durch die Hoffnung +3% schaden erzeugen, das wurde aber entfernt. Durch Strahlen wurden alle Rüstungsschmied-Rüstungen _komplett sinnlos weil niemand sie brauchte_. Es gab keine anderen Optionen als diese 6 Rüstungsteile.



Finesse hingegen ist ein Wert, der ähnlich funktioniert wie Expertise in WoW. Er senkt die verteidigung aller gegner um (bei mir) schon über ein viertel. Finesse ist auf items für praktisch alle slots zu finden, und auf genauso vielen Items wie andere Sekundärwerte (Nahkampfkraft z.B.). Er kann sogar von craftern hergestellt werden. Wenn man 0 Finesse hat, wie auch immer man das geschafft hat, dauern kämpfe zwar ~25% länger, und anscheinend dauert der Kampf gegen draigoch ohnehin schon ne halbe stunde, aber ich kann mir nicht erklären, inwiefern der kampf ohne finesse unmöglich sein soll.


----------



## Geology rocks! (26. Oktober 2011)

schön zu sehen das Vetaro zu seinem alten Stil zurückgefunden hat


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (26. Oktober 2011)

Finesse, aha. Dann haben also die Kreaturen von Moria und Düsterwald diese Fähigkeit nicht ...


Mit Mainstream meine ich schon in etwa "das Spiel hat keinen Tiefgang mehr, weil es nur noch FASTCREEP is". Ich freue mich immer wieder über Erinnerungen über alte Spiele wie Might & Magic 3, Eye of the Beholder 2, Diablo 2, Warcraft, Dark Age of Camelot und die ersten Jahre WoW, weil es eine Menge Erlebisse solo und in Gruppen gab, die einfach Spielfreude entfacht haben. Anderen mag das noch bei Everquest und Ultima so gehn. Das bleibt bei aktuellen Spielen, darunter auch MMOs aus.



Und jetzt mach ich noch ne Weile, wohl das neunte Mal M&M 8 durch ...


----------



## Wizzkid (27. Oktober 2011)

*Finesse* mindert die *Ausweich-*, *Block-* und *Parierfähigkeit* der Gegner, diese wurden damit in *einem* Wert zusammengefasst.
Das kann man mit dem Strahlengedöns wirklich nicht vergleichen.

Aus dem Entwicklertagebuch:



> *Finesse und nein, es ist kein neues Strahlen*
> 
> Ich werde es gleich zu Anfang sagen, Finesse soll in keiner Weise ein Ersatz für Strahlen darstellen.
> Finesse ist ein Wert, ähnlich der Werte für Offensive und kritische Treffer.
> ...


----------



## Vetaro (27. Oktober 2011)

Ohey, ich hab zufällig das selbe gesagt wie die entwickler, bloß wurde mein beitrag nicht von drei studenten übersetzt.

Ich hab auch das gefühl, irgendeine lehre über gamedesign steckt in dem ganzen isengard-kram drin. Irgendwas, was ich direkt mit Gemcraft Labyrinth vergleichen könnte weil die das besser gemacht haben. Aber ich erinner mich einfach nicht, was es ist. Es gibt da eine moral die irgendwie wichtig ist. Ach, vielleicht kommen wir da ein andernmal drauf.


----------



## rebelknight (27. Oktober 2011)

egal ob finesse oder nicht, wenn du draigoch machen willst musst du zeichen farmen für die setteile.

und damit hab ich das gleiche gedöns wie die ganze zeit.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Oktober 2011)

Echt? Was disqualifiziert denn die hellblauen craftingteile?


----------



## rebelknight (27. Oktober 2011)

oh ja, stimmt. crafting ist ja mal was wert.

aber wenn man es nicht selbst herstellen kann muss man glück haben es im ah zu finden. ob man es bezahlen kann ist wieder was anderes. aber gut, darum gehts nicht.

was es an werten für einen unterschied macht weiß ich nicht genau, vetaro hat schon lang keinen rüstungs-guide mehr gemacht 

aber besser ist es nicht, und wenn ich schon draigoch mache und dort einen helm und schulterstücke kriege will ich den rest vom set halt auch noch^^


----------



## Norei (27. Oktober 2011)

rebelknight schrieb:


> musst du zeichen farmen für die setteile.





rebelknight schrieb:


> will ich den rest vom set halt auch noch^^



Die MMOs gehen daran zugrunde, dass die Spieler den Unterschied zwischen "will" und "muss" nicht verstehen und meinen, sie müssen alles bekommen können, weil sie alles bekommen wollen.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Oktober 2011)

^Vetaro gefällt dieser Beitrag


----------



## rebelknight (27. Oktober 2011)

Norei schrieb:


> Die MMOs gehen daran zugrunde, dass die Spieler den Unterschied zwischen "will" und "muss" nicht verstehen und meinen, sie müssen alles bekommen können, weil sie alles bekommen wollen.




leute haben sich bei den strahlen beschwert, dass sie um einen raid erfolgreich abschließen zu können (weil sie es wollen), münzen farmen "müssen" um das strahlenset zu bekommen.


die hoffnung vieler spieler war nach der abschaffung der strahlen mehr individualität bei der rüstung zu haben.

und was hab ich jetzt? mit dem zeug was man beim questen sammeln kann zu draigoch zu gehen ist genauso sinvoll wie früher mit 0 strahlen nach dol guldur zu gehen.


 ihr könnt von mir aus jetzt weiter über muss und wollen philosophieren, aber außer einem überteuerten crafting-set hab ich genauso viele alternativen wie bei düsterwald.


ich hab da kein problem damit. wenn ich etwas will, bin ich eben auch bereit was dafür zu machen. aber genau aus dem grund haben mich auch die strahlen nicht gejuckt. holst dir halt die münzen für das set. ich seh da zu jetzt kein unterschied.


im gegenteil. ich hab nichtmal ein neues scharmützel gekriegt damits mehr spaß macht die zeichen zu sammeln.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde vermutlich sogar mit jemandem der scharmützel-Hellblaues statt setteilen trägt  mitgehen (profis wissen es vielleicht besser und wollen mir hier schnell widersprechen).

Aber insgesamt find ich könnteste auch einfach akzeptieren dass du keine Argumente mehr hast. Das "Muss" wurde zu "Will",  Finesse ist offensichtlich *nicht* gleich strahlen, Es gibt 2 oder 3 optionen, an Rüstung für Draigoch ranzukommen.

Die Setteile selber sind nicht an 6 spezifische dungeons gebunden (was ja zu den blödheiten dieses systems gehörte) sondern man könnte einen dungeon jeden tag farmen bis man alle münzen hat, wenn man wollte. Und zwar einen 3er, 6er oder 12er dungeon. Und ich weiß nicht wie du  zu 65er Zeiten gespielt hast, aber ich erinnere mich dass beinahe alle 12er Scharmützel sinnlos und überschwer waren - dadurch das sie jetzt sinnvoll und machbar sind, ist das beinahe so gut als wären sie neu.


Es bleibt einfach nichts mehr übrig von deinen Beschwerden. Du kannst unsere Antworten gerne als "Philosophieren" herabreden, aber die Wahrheit ist: Das Item-Sammeln zwischen "frisch level 75" und "draigoch zum ersten mal besiegt" könnte der best-designte Aspekt dieser erweiterung sein.


----------



## rebelknight (27. Oktober 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich würde vermutlich sogar mit jemandem der scharmützel-Hellblaues statt setteilen trägt mitgehen (profis wissen es vielleicht besser und wollen mir hier schnell widersprechen).
> 
> Aber insgesamt find ich könnteste auch einfach akzeptieren dass du keine Argumente mehr hast. Das "Muss" wurde zu "Will", Finesse ist offensichtlich *nicht* gleich strahlen, Es gibt 2 oder 3 optionen, an Rüstung für Draigoch ranzukommen.
> 
> ...



1. habe ich nie gesagt das finesse gleich strahlen ist. 

2. ich habe gesagt, wer dieses set will, muss zeichen farmen. ich hab nie gesagt ich "muss" lotro spielen^^ und für setteile muss man eben was machen. ob das geld sammeln, berufe lernen, quests machen oder zeichen sammeln ist. ich will nix herabreden, aber dann reist ihr mir das wort "muss" bitte nicht aus dem kontext und hängt euch daran auf.

sicher ist es richtig dass sich scharmützel nicht allzugroßer beliebtheit erfreut haben. das wurde durch die belohnungen jetzt geändert. ich hab sie aber vorher schon gerne gemacht weil man gerade mal zu zweit oder zu dritt schnell was zusammen machen konnte.

den joker, aus helegrod, hügelgräber etc. rüstungssets zu kriegen hat man vorher schon gezogen. schule und bibliothek sind schon für überragende dritte zeichen abgegrast worden.
im endeffekt hab ich also nix neues und das nennst du den bestdesigntesten aspekt dieser erweiterung????????????


----------



## Vetaro (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja. Ich glaub du hast gesehen, was ich vom rest der Erweiterung halte.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (28. Oktober 2011)

Norei schrieb:


> Die MMOs gehen daran zugrunde, dass die Spieler den Unterschied zwischen "will" und "muss" nicht verstehen und meinen, sie müssen alles bekommen können, weil sie alles bekommen wollen.


Die Erwartungshaltung mit unter den Besten zu sein ist einer der Gründe.


In dem Bezug liegt es aber auch an Lead-Designern, die einfach nicht mitbekommen, daß es auch Spieler gibt, welche sich nicht 8/5 + 16/2 an den Computer zum Farmen von was auch immer hinsetzen können, sondern mindestens 60 Stunden die Woche arbeiten müssen und auch mal ein paar Stunden Menschen direkt ins Auge sehen wollen und nicht Berufsmässig damit Geld verdienen als Erster einen volständigen Bericht "VON 1 => MAX" zu schreiben. 
Damit meine ich:
"Das Schema dieser Erweiterung, auch schon der von Düsterwald gleicht sich dem Erlebnis in einem anderen und nochmal anderen und nochmals anderen Spiel und wiederholt sich wiederholend wie ein Ei dem anderen. Die betrübliche Aussicht dabei ist, daß die farmlastigeren Spiele von asiatischen Anbietern deutlich überhand nehmen."
>wobei ich nicht vergesse, daß Vetaro wahrscheinlich mit Recht etwas später bemerkt, daß die letzte neue Instanz im Gegensatz zu Moria mit mehreren Ausrüstungswegen erfolgreich beschritten werden kann. Die Landschaften davor kann ich als eher Gelegenheitspieler jedoch nicht bestätigen. Die funzen in Questbelohnungen und halb blau gecraftet nicht so gut wie gesagt. <

Ein anderer Grund ist die aktuelle Kommunikation der Spieler untereinander. Du findest egal in welchem Spiel immer seltener Leute für dein eigenes Spielpensum, besser mit zu der Zeit nahen Spielaufgaben. Nah genug um sich nicht innerhalb von einer Woche wieder aus den Augen zu verlieren. Was soll man solchen Leuten dann auch mehr als zuerst ein häufiges Hallo und dann immer dünneres hi zu schreiben ? Früher hat man oft Nächte lang mit Leuten quatschten können, dabei die Angel ausgeworfen oder sehr gemütlich auch mit anderen Farmern gerecht geteilt bestimmte Kreaturen gefarmt. Heute bekommst sowas mit Glück 1 Mal im Jahr.

Schliesste Dich einer Sippe/Gilde/Corporation an, biste plötzlich in einem Grundpensum drinne, welches Dir den Eindruck vermittelt beim Leader in die Wohnung eingezogen zu sein und für ihn unbezahlt natürlich den Haushalt zu schmeissen sowie seine "täglich +1 abgelegte Miträsse" zu beglücken. Wobei die Nummer mit der +1 in Rekordzeit im Spiel in fast jedem Gebiet, vor allem Dungi von den Designern vorgegeben is...einer der Gründe, weshalb sich SIppen/Gilden/Corporationen über 50 nicht sehr lange in dieser echten Spiekerzahl halten und schrumpfen wie der überbeanspruchte Schniedel...


----------



## Norei (3. November 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> In dem Bezug liegt es aber auch an Lead-Designern, die einfach nicht mitbekommen, daß es auch Spieler gibt, welche sich nicht 8/5 + 16/2 an den Computer zum Farmen von was auch immer hinsetzen können, sondern mindestens 60 Stunden die Woche arbeiten müssen und auch mal ein paar Stunden Menschen direkt ins Auge sehen wollen und nicht Berufsmässig damit Geld verdienen als Erster einen volständigen Bericht "VON 1 => MAX" zu schreiben.


Das sehe ich nicht so. Gerade Spieler wie ich (ich nenne mich gerne Supercasual) sind locker ein halbes Jahr damit beschäftigt, bis 75 zu leveln (bin zur Zeit 69), die Ausrüstung (gecraftet) zusammen zu bekommen und noch ein wenig zu optimieren. Und da habe ich nicht ein einziges Mal Draigoch gesehen (und muss es auch nicht). Ich habe eher das Gefühl, Lead-Designer scheitern (durch fast alle MMOs hinweg) daran, Spielern was zu tun zu geben, die 20h+ pro Woche spielen und KEIN PvP mögen. Da gibt es als Konzept eigentlich nur die Itemspirale ala WoW, die aber auch von vielen Spielern abgelehnt wird.


----------



## Wizzkid (3. November 2011)

Ein Plus der 12er-Scharmützel ist es, mal wieder neue Leute kennen zu lernen.
Es bilden sich (wie in unserem Fall) ganz neue Bündnisse, mit denen wir uns gerne immer wieder treffen, um was zusammen zu machen.
Die Zeiten der Riesen-Sippen scheint tatsächlich vorbei zu sein, finde ich. Es gibt die Hardcore-Raid-Sippen und die Casuals, die aus Spass am Spielen miteinander durch Mittelerde wandern.


----------



## Tidra-on (9. November 2011)

Norei schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. Gerade Spieler wie ich (ich nenne mich gerne Supercasual) sind locker ein halbes Jahr damit beschäftigt, bis 75 zu leveln (bin zur Zeit 69), die Ausrüstung (gecraftet) zusammen zu bekommen und noch ein wenig zu optimieren. Und da habe ich nicht ein einziges Mal Draigoch gesehen (und muss es auch nicht). Ich habe eher das Gefühl, Lead-Designer scheitern (durch fast alle MMOs hinweg) daran, Spielern was zu tun zu geben, die 20h+ pro Woche spielen und KEIN PvP mögen. Da gibt es als Konzept eigentlich nur die Itemspirale ala WoW, die aber auch von vielen Spielern abgelehnt wird.



Mit nem halben Jahr biste ja noch schnell. Dank F2P und nur gelegentlicher Ausflüge wenn ich Zeit hab und Lust natürlich hab ichs seit Moria auf grandiose Level 43 geschafft^^


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (9. November 2011)

Norei schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. Gerade Spieler wie ich (ich nenne mich gerne Supercasual) sind locker ein halbes Jahr damit beschäftigt, bis 75 zu leveln (bin zur Zeit 69), die Ausrüstung (gecraftet) zusammen zu bekommen und noch ein wenig zu optimieren. Und da habe ich nicht ein einziges Mal Draigoch gesehen (und muss es auch nicht). Ich habe eher das Gefühl, Lead-Designer scheitern (durch fast alle MMOs hinweg) daran, Spielern was zu tun zu geben, die 20h+ pro Woche spielen und KEIN PvP mögen. Da gibt es als Konzept eigentlich nur die Itemspirale ala WoW, die aber auch von vielen Spielern abgelehnt wird.




Das is noch ein Grund zu meinen aufgezählten.

Inzwischen hab ich auch in Dunland reingeschaut und finde das recht anständig gemacht. Lustig is das mit der Ausrüstung. Man bekommt dort die, welche man in Endewaith braucht, also ca. 15-20% mehr Rüstung und ca. 30- 50% mehr Leben, sowie mehrmals über 50 Heilungstick im Kampf, Barden dürfen auch mehrmals Heilplus von 100er Werten anziehn


----------

